# Metal Grey Knights for Sale



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

Salutations Readers,

Since I do not have enough Knights to form an army now they are a full codex and not allies I am getting rid of them. Willing to ship overseas, just ask for a shipping quote.

Photos here -
https://picasaweb.google.com/lyracian/FiguresForSales#5630245340078556882
https://picasaweb.google.com/lyracian/FiguresForSales#5630245376991849106
https://picasaweb.google.com/lyracian/FiguresForSales#5630245465038950738

Cost: 

£42 (including UK Shipping) for all 21 Knights

or 
15x Knight with Halberd £2 each
3x Knight with Sword £2 each
2x Knight with Incinerator £3 each
1x Knight with Psycannon £3
Shipping £2

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Humm, is it just my work computer that I cant see these pictures on? My council work filter sometimes blocks things??
Anyway, I might be interested, ill try again on my computer after work to see if its just me or not.


----------



## marlow (Jul 18, 2008)

More pictures here
https://picasaweb.google.com/109666341860628259299/FiguresForSales#5630245340078556882
http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/images-15020-18398_Greyknights.html


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

I'd be interested in taking the lot of them unfortunately im off on Holiday tomorrow for till August 5th. If you still have them then let me know.


----------

